# Heures complémentaires et avenant pour accueil en péri-scolaire



## Cloclo (3 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
j'accueille un petit depuis septembre 2021. En avril 2022, ses parents m'ont demandé de l'accueillir 4 jours non prévus au contrat, ce que j'ai fait. En septembre, il sera scolarisé et ne viendra chez moi que les mercredis de 11h30 à 18 h00 et quelques semaines de vacances scolaires si j'ai de la dispo. Nous avons donc prévu de faire avenant, mais je voudrais savoir si je dois attendre la fin effective du contrat pour que les PE me payent les 4 jours supplémentaires d'avril ou est  le moment de la signature de l'avenant ?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## kikine (3 Août 2022)

bonjour 
les hc se paie le mois ou vous les faites


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Août 2022)

Si je comprends bien pour le moment les 4 jours travaillés en plus n'ont pas été payés ??? perso c'est payé en HC ou HM à la fin du mois d'avril ... c'est n'importe quoi !!!


----------



## Cloclo (3 Août 2022)

C'est le RPE qui m'a dit qu'il fallait attendre la fin du contrat ((


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Août 2022)

Perso je n'appelle pas le RPE ou ne leur demande rien je fais à ma sauce et mes 4 jours seraient payés depuis bien longtemps !!!


----------



## Pioupiou (3 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Encore des incompétents. 
Que soit des heures complémentaires ou des jours ils sont toujours payés le mois concerné. De plus ils sont soumis à  un accord écrit avant exécution.


----------



## Pioupiou (3 Août 2022)

Les heures complémentaires ou jours n'entre pas en ligne de compte pour la régularisation comme l'a conseillé le RPE ils ont confondu les deux situations


----------



## Cloclo (3 Août 2022)

😫 , bon, il va falloir que j'explique tout ça aux PE....ce n'est pas drôle ....


----------



## Pioupiou (3 Août 2022)

Une régularisation correspond à des heures faites mais non rémunérées conformément aux horaires de la mensualisation ce qui n'est pas le cas des heures complémentaires qui ne font pas parties du contrat


----------



## Pioupiou (3 Août 2022)

On apprend toujours des ses erreurs à ses dépend.


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

Le RPE n'est pas qualifié pour répondre à ce genre de question.

J'expliquerais à ces PE qu'il y a eut erreur et qu'il est donc important de régler ces 4 jrs complémentaires dès ce mois d'août et ce pour 2 raisons:
- ça aurait du être fait au mois d'avril
- parce qu'avec un Avenant en septembre mon taux horaire ne sera plus le même: il augmentera puisque ce sera un tout petit contrat qui m'empêchera d'accepter un contrat à temps plein. Si on attends l'Avenant les HC devraient alors être reglée selon le nouveau taux négocié lors de celui ci, ce qui n'est pas très logique n'est ce pas?!

Si un Avenant est fait et ne comprends que les mercredis, quand il y aurait des jours en plus durant les vacances scolaires ce sera aussi en HC, fait préciser à l'avenant que leur demande devra être faite au coup par coup par écrit et que dès lors que tu auras stipulé par écrit que tu as la place ils devront regler ce temps en HC MEME s'ils changent d'avis ensuite (car tu auras reservé la place pour eux).
Attention les HC ne doivent pas avoir caractère régulier, si c'était le cas vous seriez ts 2 obligés de convenir d'un Avenant pour les integrer dans une nouvelle mensu car les HC sont exonérées de certaines cotisations (payées nets plus cher donc) mais aussi exonérées d'impots pour toi. C'est pourquoi des HC recurrentes seraient une fraude donc illégales.


----------



## Cloclo (3 Août 2022)

Ah merciii beaucoup pour toutes ces explications ... me voilà armée pour argumenter.


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Août 2022)

Comme Griselda attention du comment va être rédigé cet avenant on vous demande les mercredis et certaines vacances scolaires mais COMBIEN ? perso je les inclus dans ma nouvelle mensualisation ainsi enfant ou pas elles seront payées ... les PE vous prennent pour un bouche-trou en tout cas cela me fait cette impression ... car les PE trouveront toujours un prétexte pour ne pas mettre l'enfant donc ils ont besoin ou pas si oui ils paient par avance juste à donner les numéros des vacances à l'avance !!! à vous de voir ... ils chipotent déjà pour 4 jours travaillés en avril alors méfiance !


----------



## Griselda (4 Août 2022)

Alors pour les vacances ce que j'ai compris c'est que Cloclo n'aura pas la dispo tout le temps et donc que ça dépendra d'elle. 
Il est donc logique de ne pas les inclure dans la mensu si elle ne peut pas elle même affirmer qu'elle prendra l'enfant.

Par contre (c'est du vécu), le PE qui demande si c'est possible, Nounou vérifie, s'organise pour que ce soit possible par exemple en demandant si un autre serait justement absent à cette date et si oui propose de retirer de la mensu puisque ça arrange Nounou, que c'est à sa demande mais à la dernière minute le PE change d'avis car il a trouvé une autre solution, du coup Nounou perd le salaire de celui qui a libéré la place pour rien sans être payée par celui qui s'est désisté. Et même dans le cas où aucun n'a du libérer de la place, le simple fait de bloquer la place, organiser son travail ce jour là pour être planté à la dernière minute n'est ni correct ni normal car des HC doivent faire l'objet d'une demande écrite et d'une acceptation écrite.


----------

